# todays project



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I was tired of yard work and preparing for the 4th of July.
So I made a prop. Its about 8 feet tall. The cloth is the beef netting.
I sprayed painted it black.
It was inspired by 
http://alptraum.free.fr/f/graphisme/artwork/beksinsky/loup.htm

















Ill probably take some night shots tonight and if there is interest Ill post those.

Edit:
Night shots, enjoy!
I changed his attire a bit

http://grimvisions.com/thewraith.htm
Have a nice day


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a creepy dude. Great job Krough! And yes post those night shots.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

He's sweet! I want one!!!

How long did he take to complete? Also what was used for his face. 

I really really really like him.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good grief, krough! You just raised the bar again! Yes, that thing is major creepy, and please, I want to see some night pix.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

It took me roughly 2-3 hours probably. The head is a skull from Anatomical Chart Company, it is mached then painted. The body is 2x4 lumber for the first 3 feet from the ground, then its 1 inch PVC to the head. The arms are that grey foam pipe insulation and they are duct taped to the pool noodle shoulders. I then sprayed a little adhesive here and there and applied what is called accord fabric, I have only ever found it at a local place here in Seattle called "display and costume" its a woven mat textile fabric and is like 1 dollar a yard. Anyway, I took accord fabric and ran it from the shoulder to the ground and glued it in place with the spray adhesive. Then I took a bunch of beef netting and streteched it over a 5 gallon bucket and started spray painting it. I hate dye. then I took the beef netting and simply slid it over the head and body, and cut it where appropriate with a razor, and then painted it a bit more. I did this on the fly and am quite happy with it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ya know krough, this stuff seems to come to you all to easy, which for some reason worries me a little.
Anyway, a fine use for the netting material. I am guessing a pvc frame work, with mache skull and a pair of the may skelly hands you have in stock. Adding the wolf would fill it out nicely thou. And yes I would like to see some more shots of the guy. A small group of them "walking" in line, with one holding a lantern would look good also. Just a thought.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

sweet. your talent for doing things "on the fly" amazes me. I really like this prop. and I think it was a great way for you to spend the day..lol


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

three of those at night standing in a field would be chilling.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Now you guys have me thinking. Guess I need to build a few more of these.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice job Krough. Do you have him standing on a platform to keep him upright?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

yes a piece of junk 2x8 I believe


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You beat me to the punch on that one Krough. I might have to work on that one image with the boxes. I might be able to make that scary. Well, Maybe...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

cool!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great, you make me disgust myself, I'm so lazy!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Night shots, enjoy!
I changed his attire a bit

http://grimvisions.com/thewraith.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You did a great job.
Not sure which lighting is my favorite yet?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

krough, you rock! I love that prop. The night shots are shivery.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"...I did this on the fly and am quite happy with it."

You made me laugh! I do this too, because I get too impatient to plan ahead much of the time! :-DDD


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Your website rocks!!!! Im gonna keep that page open for when my hubby comes home. Hes getting the spark and these might just put him over the edge
LOL thanks!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

krough said:


> Night shots, enjoy!
> I changed his attire a bit
> 
> http://grimvisions.com/thewraith.htm


Nice work!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Krough, you prop whore! LOL!
Great job man...As I expect no less from you. It's amazing what comes out of that wonderfully demented mind of yours.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. As I build the second one Ill make a How-to. 

Dr M,
I think of my self as a prop pimp, see the props work for me :>


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Prop whore. I like that. It suites him better than Charley Chan...Even though I like the Charley Chan Ref....


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Nice job Krough. Something very eerie about that one.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Krough, once again a very creative prop. With very little work too, like the time you threw some foam on the ground and made a tombstone. Cheap, quick, and scary!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Wow!, makes me want to go out and pour gasoline on all my props and light up the unworthy junk. Krough, you are amazing!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now that I have all the Kroughsers' attention, I can now spam you and sell you one of Krough's wonderful products. It is called the Krough Damit(all to Hell) Doll. What is the Krough Damit(all to Hell) Doll? I am glad you asked. Krough's Damit Doll is an exact replica of his famous Stumpy prop in doll form. Now instead of getting mad at your prop, that didn't turn out great, now you can take it out on this doll instead of your kids or your wife. It will pay for itself in the first week. So buy one for yourself today. You will be glad you did. LOL.

http://www.warpedworld.org/dammit.html


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG DT that is soooo funny, I feel the same inferior way to his props, but his amazing props make me try and try again. I think Im getting better and more creative as the time goes on... my witch doesnt look that good but shes pretty neat in real life. I will continue to mimic Krough, be happy with what I have, cry myself to sleep then try again. Its a wonderful circle!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

ROFL DT. that is hilarious.

So at my big 4th of July party yesterday, I had several (30 or so) people ask to see my props.
Of course my workshop is a mess and generally looks like a mortuary exploded all over the place. So I had to run down to the shop, pull out Stumpy, His 2 brothers, make a display of all the heads ive been working on, part of the organ grinder, the ScareFX witch etc. So now my shop is covered in props, I just read a thread about which stores have halloween stuff out, less than 4 months till the big day... Man im stressed.

But your comment made me chuckle DT


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I decided to make another of thse guys.
They will flank the entrance to my display.
Here is the head prior to mache being added, I built it up with the tissue paper the skull was wrapped in and packing tape.









And here it is shortly thereafter with 1 layer of paper towel mache and 2 layers of tissue paper the skull was wrapped in mache


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet job as always Krough! :> man you are good!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like that...Looks like rotting flesh over the mouth!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm picturing one of these flanked by me wearing a shoulder-mounted puppet. Hmmm. Uggh! One more project to add to the list.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

holy crap thats good... Im gonna try that paper towel and tissue paper technique. I only have used newspaper to date and cannot (obviously) get the same effect. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh Man, krough, that looks awesome!


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow! just Wow!

Morbius needs to make one of those... he shall be banished to the garage and not let back in till it's done..

hmm banished to the garage.. he just might like that too much.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I wish my wife would do that for me!


----------

